# Is this Colnago worth saving?? Anyone know the model?



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

This is in our local Craigslist and I am a little tempted to pick it up and see what I can do. But I am thinking that it might not be economically salvageable. Any thoughts?? If I do take a look at it, what should I consider a deal breaker no matter how cheap?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

handsomerob said:


> This is in our local Craigslist and I am a little tempted to pick it up and see what I can do. But I am thinking that it might not be economically salvageable. Any thoughts?? If I do take a look at it, what should I consider a deal breaker no matter how cheap?


Older Master maybe? As long as it's not too rusted out it should be salvageable. Hard to tell from that pic. Chroming and painting might be more $$ than it's worth though.

//it'a shame someone put the handlebars that way--I remember idiots in HS doing that to their Schwinns and thinking they were too cool.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Here is a pic of a 1979 Colnago Super. Looks very close and the gruppos look almost exactly the same. This one went for $450 total (including shipping) on eBay, so obviously little collector value. I think I would have to buy the dilapidated one for no more than $100-$150 to even consider messing with it.

Here is a sticker kit for a Colnago Super with near identical decals to the white Colnago.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300023672313&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

handsomerob said:


> Here is a pic of a 1979 Colnago Super. Looks very close and the gruppos look almost exactly the same. This one went for $450 total (including shipping) on eBay, so obviously little collector value. I think I would have to buy the dilapidated one for no more than $100-$150 to even consider messing with it.
> 
> Here is a sticker kit for a Colnago Super with near identical decals to the white Colnago.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300023672313&fromMakeTrack=true


The one you showed had chrome lugs and stays though---but the newer looking bike coulda been repainted and lost the chrome.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Economically feasible, I doubt it. I looked into getting my Mino Denti restored and paying for the complete restoration was going to be around $1,000. That wasn't "economically feasible", so I decided to buy a new Colnago Cristallo frame for $2,500 and build a new bike. However, I have so much sentimental value in that Denti that I am going to get it restored right after I finish building the new bike (i.e., I do not want to be without a bike).

Finding decent parts for these retro bikes is really tough. Heck, finding decent aluminum tubular rims is almost impossible.

If you are going to restore that bike, don't restore it because you are looking to make a profit. Restore it because you love the bike and want to keep it. Kind of like if I were to restore a 67 Mustang GT500 or fastback, I wouldn't be looking at it from the profit perspective, but from the love perspective.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm gonna vote: if ya hafta ask, pass.

Old bikes are a labor of love. If yer lookin for a project go for it, but I'd keep surfing CL.

M


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

MShaw said:


> I'm gonna vote: if ya hafta ask, pass.
> 
> Old bikes are a labor of love. If yer lookin for a project go for it, but I'd keep surfing CL.
> 
> M


I don't mind the labor and got plenty of love. I just don't want to sink a small fortune into getting it back on the road. 

Does anyone know if you can buy bolt kits anywhere. It seems that lots of old parts look really good except the bolts seem to be the first to rust.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

handsomerob said:


> This is in our local Craigslist and I am a little tempted to pick it up and see what I can do. But I am thinking that it might not be economically salvageable. Any thoughts?? If I do take a look at it, what should I consider a deal breaker no matter how cheap?


Is it worth saving? - yes. Is it worth spending money on? - no. I have an early Master - bit before this one I would guess and it is a brilliant ride: quite up to modern standards (!) apart from the brakes and (if you're really fussy) the down tube shifting. But I would want one to be both original and safe. This one doesn't look safe, and doesn't look smart enough to hang on the wall. I'd give it a miss, definitely don't throw any money on it, unless to strip off any period bits (!).


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

The labor of love begins. I ended up picking up the bike up for $100. I will diary my rescue here. My first two pics are as I received the bike and then it torn down to the frame.

The rust is just on the surface and I shook the frame to see if there was any particles in the tubing and fortunately it was clean. I already polished one of the drop outs, one part of the fork, and cleaned up part of the headset and I have a good feeling that with some TLC she should come out ok. 

Anyone have any tips on how to remove a rusted stuck dropout adjustment screw??


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

handsomerob said:


> Anyone have any tips on how to remove a rusted stuck dropout adjustment screw??


You bought another one ??? :thumbsup: 

Congratulations on your new rig, I just recently rescued a MXL, and have just got it on the road.

For the dropout screw, I would recommend using WD-40, spraying on the dropout every few hours for a day or so, then try to remove.


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

thats an awesome bike


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Hardtail said:


> thats an awesome bike


I brought in the old Serotta and this frame to the LBS today to get some advice on removing the BB from the wrench up there. 

The owner came in after I got there and I showed him my latest projects. He told me that they were "junk" and gave me a pretty sour look, like what the hell are you doing with those. I told him that he has no appreciation for the classics and that I enjoy a project. I can't wait to get this Super back in shape and make him eat his words.  

This is a very high end shop with the majority of bikes in the $2500+ range, so my $100 Colnago is not terribly impressive next to the C50 with Record Carbon 10 speed bits.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yep, one man's junk is another man's gold. Kind of like finding an old 67 Mustang in bad shape. Some people see an opportunity to have something they love, others see nothing buy a car that should go to the crusher. I'd take the 67 Mustang over the newer Mustangs, but not as a daily driver. Same goes for bikes. The classics are great to have and ride once in a while, but not as a daily ride.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*It's not hard to guess what shop that was*

The same guy told me 29's were a passing fad when I was looking for one. That's 3 grand he missed out on (most likely more in the future). Take it to Bobby at the shop at Southern and Highland. He's the best in town with the older stuff.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

If you would like to sell the Colnago before you get into it much, please email me. I'd love to have the bike as a restoration project.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

jd3 said:


> The same guy told me 29's were a passing fad when I was looking for one. That's 3 grand he missed out on (most likely more in the future). Take it to Bobby at the shop at Southern and Highland. He's the best in town with the older stuff.


As far as wrenches go, John, previously from Outdoors, now working at RB's is excellent. I have watched him work his magic a few times and been very impressed. 

A guy came in with a Mt. Bike one time with a squeek that he couldn't place. John took it out for a quick spin, diagnosed the problem with the bottom bracket and fixed it in no time while the customer waited. 

Here is what really sold me. He completely removed the crankset and BB and proceeded to damn near sterilize the BB shell before starting. He even used the compressed air gun to make sure no dust or threads from the cloth he had used to polish clean the shell were left. It was as shiny as chrome on the inside before he put the first bit of grease in there. When putting it all back together he used a torque wrench with meter to tighten it all back up to manufacturers guidelines. Then, he sold the guy some bar ends that he could fully recommend because he had been using them on his own bike. The guy that brought in the bike was an out of towner that may never be back again, but came in and was fixed up and upgraded in 20 minutes. Seemed like John could have done it in his sleep.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

handsomerob said:


> This is in our local Craigslist and I am a little tempted to pick it up and see what I can do. But I am thinking that it might not be economically salvageable. Any thoughts?? If I do take a look at it, what should I consider a deal breaker no matter how cheap?


I like your new Colnago acquisition. A good deal, it needed a good home and it looks like it found it. I had a quite a few Colnagos from this era. There were not as many models then. If I had to hang a model on it and a year I would say a Colnago Super, year approx 1983. The Campagnolo super Record components that are on it look like they could have been original to when the frame was new in that era. The style of the Colnago name on the downtube also supports this timeframe. What size is the frame, looks about a 55-56cm seat tube c to c.
Have fun with your project. :thumbsup:


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

campagnoloneutron said:


> I like your new Colnago acquisition. A good deal, it needed a good home and it looks like it found it. I had a quite a few Colnagos from this era. There were not as many models then. If I had to hang a model on it and a year I would say a Colnago Super, year approx 1983. The Campagnolo super Record components that are on it look like they could have been original to when the frame was new in that era. The style of the Colnago name on the downtube also supports this timeframe. What size is the frame, looks about a 55-56cm seat tube c to c.
> Have fun with your project. :thumbsup:


You hit the year spot on. The crank arms have a 1983 date code (3 inside a circle) and it looks exactly like a Super pic from that year that I saw. It will be changing hands to Wasfast this week for the resto. I am going to concentrate on other projects and let him have at this one.:thumbsup:


----------

